# Implants that Trigger Self-Healing are on the Works



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@Yoohoo Larry

That's my concern


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

RobynC said:


> @_Yoohoo Larry_
> 
> That's my concern


Hm...well hopefully they wouldn't be going to a therapist solely because they wanted to talk about politics :tongue:! I've only mentioned my opinions maybe once.


----------

